# FTP Access for Specific User to Specific Directory



## domanb (May 5, 2011)

I'm going to provide as much info as I can, but since I'm a FreeBSD newb, I'm probably not supplying enough info. I have a user account that I want to grant FTP access to, but only for some specific sub-directories in the web root.  She can access the web root, but not the certain sub-directories. I've changed the group and owner of these directories and files to be the user's account, but that didn't work.

I've been doing lots of googling, but I haven't been able to come up with a solution after checking certain files. Help!  What things should I be doing, what files do I need to check?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (May 5, 2011)

domanb said:
			
		

> I've changed the group and owner of these directories and files to be the user's account


It should be owned by root, all files and subdirectories included (*-R* option).


----------

